# attachments



## TimV (Feb 16, 2005)

How does one use this function? I can push the browse button, get to the picture I want, but can't get it in the post.
Thanks


----------



## fredtgreco (Feb 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TimV_
> How does one use this function? I can push the browse button, get to the picture I want, but can't get it in the post.
> Thanks



Attachments are documents or pdf files that can be downloaded.

If you want to include a picture, you must get it on the web and then use the image tags, like so (note that I have turned off the BB Code so you can see the tags:


----------



## TimV (Feb 16, 2005)

Thanks


----------

